# Spiel HUD erstellen



## Pommes9485 (18. Feb 2012)

Guten Tag,

ich habe mit einem Kumpel endlich unser Spiel fertiggestellt, aber
wir finden einfach keine möglichkeit ein HUD, also eine Lebensanzeige und co. zu programmieren.

Mit der Slick Library funktionierte es leider überhaupt nicht, gibt es eine andere einfache möglichkeit ?

Danke schonmal !!!


----------



## Noctarius (18. Feb 2012)

Zur Not selber bauen, aber was heißt denn "damit funktioniert es nicht"? Welche Grafiklib, bzw Spieleengine nutzt ihr?


----------



## Cola_Colin (18. Feb 2012)

Wieso sollte Slick das nicht können ? Hab damit zwar selber nicht viel gemacht, aber einen Balken in eine Ecke des Bildschirms zu packen sollte definitiv gehen.


----------



## Firephoenix (18. Feb 2012)

Für gui-elemente in Swing hatte ich auch mal das hier ausgegraben, bin aber selbst bis jetzt noch nicht zum testen gekommen, evtl ist da ja was für euch dabei 
TWL - Themable Widget Library
Ansonsten halt so wie bereits gesagt wurde: do it yourself 
Gruß


----------



## Pommes9485 (18. Feb 2012)

Wir benutzten zur Zeit LWJGL.

Habe mal den Code von hier getestet :
Slick-Util Library - Part 3 - TrueType Fonts for LWJGL - LWJGL
Aber sobald ich das ganze auf meine 3D Ebene übertrage bleibt davon nichts übrig, dann sieht man garnichts -.-
Also ausser das Spiel...


----------



## tdc (18. Feb 2012)

Ja, ich habe auch bereits die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Font-Lib von Slick in Kombination mit 3D ziemlich verbuggt sein kann. Im Allgemeinen hat mir

```
TextureImpl.bindNone();
```
geholfen, aber ein wenig Code von dir wäre hilfreich.


----------



## Pommes9485 (18. Feb 2012)

Ja, also ich probiere die wichtigsten Teile einmal zusammenzufassen 

```
public void initGl()
            GL11.glEnable(GL11.GL_TEXTURE_2D);
            GL11.glShadeModel(GL11.GL_SMOOTH);
            GL11.glClearColor(0.0f, 0.0f, 0.0f, 0.0f);
            GL11.glEnable(GL11.GL_BLEND);
            GL11.glBlendFunc(GL11.GL_SRC_ALPHA, GL11.GL_ONE_MINUS_SRC_ALPHA);
            GL11.glClearDepth(1.0);
            GL11.glEnable(GL11.GL_DEPTH_TEST);
            GL11.glDepthFunc(GL11.GL_LEQUAL);
            GL11.glViewport(0,0,displayMode.getWidth(),displayMode.getHeight());
            GL11.glMatrixMode(GL11.GL_MODELVIEW);
            GL11.glMatrixMode(GL11.GL_PROJECTION);
            GL11.glLoadIdentity();
            GLU.gluPerspective(45.0f,(float) displayMode.getWidth() / (float) displayMode.getHeight(),0.1f,100.0f);
            GL11.glMatrixMode(GL11.GL_MODELVIEW);
            GL11.glHint(GL11.GL_PERSPECTIVE_CORRECTION_HINT, GL11.GL_NICEST);
            Mouse.setGrabbed(true);
```
Init der Schrift :

```
Font awtFont = new Font("Times New Roman", Font.BOLD, 24);
            font = new TrueTypeFont(awtFont, antiAlias);
```

Und am Ende der render-Methode :

```
TextureImpl.bindNone();
            font.drawString(500,500, "TEST", Color.green);
```

Das ganze (vorallem initGL()) ist noch etwas "unaufgeräumt", da das ganze noch in der Entwicklung ist


----------

